# programme pour savoir qui utilise mon wifi ?



## loanrix (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Donc voilà, j'aimerais savoir si il existe un programme mac ou une façon de faire pour savoir si un voisin utilise mon wifi ?? ( j'ai un routeur linksys )
Parce que j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'un petit "chenapan" a cracker mon wifi ! ( il est sécurisé en WPA )

Merci d'avance

Loan


----------



## fanougym (12 Juillet 2009)

loanrix a dit:


> Donc voilà, j'aimerais savoir si il existe un programme mac ou une façon de faire pour savoir si un voisin utilise mon wifi ?? ( j'ai un routeur linksys )



les utilisateurs connectés apparaissent sur les pages de configuration de ton routeur, ..., 
Tu peux faire des tests de bande passante à différents moments de la journée ...

 Mais perso, je reconfigure direct : 
- changement de SSID et non diffusion en clair sur le réseau
- mot de passe pour l'accès au routeur
- cryptage WPA


----------



## estcethomas (12 Juillet 2009)

pas besoin de logiciel tu vas juste sur tes pages de config du routeur pour ça tu tapes 192.168.1.1 dans ton navigateur. (les 1.1 peuvent être 0.1 ou 1.0 ou encore 0.0!)


----------



## loanrix (14 Juillet 2009)

Ok merci, mais vous savez pas exactement où parce que je vois pas ! :s

( j'ai un modem linksys ! )


----------



## fanougym (14 Juillet 2009)

loanrix a dit:


> Ok merci, mais vous savez pas exactement où parce que je vois pas ! :s
> 
> ( j'ai un modem linksys ! )



Arrives-tu déjà à rentrer dans les pages de configuration de ton routeur ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Juillet 2009)

personnellement je suis soit sur DD-WRT soit sur le truc de netgear donc non je ne sais pas pour ton routeur... désolé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

Sinon, WakeOnLan te dit tout de suite qui est connecté sur ton réseau (même en "invisible").

Bon, cela dit, ce topic n'a pas sa place dans "Applications", on déménage !


----------

